# "Wow"



## apricissimus

This is a nice story:



> BOSTON (AP) - America's oldest performing arts group is looking for a child who was literally wowed by a recent classical music concert.
> 
> The Handel & Haydn Society had just finished its rendition of Mozart's ''Masonic Funeral'' at Boston's Symphony Hall on Sunday when a youngster blurted out loudly: ''WOW!''
> 
> Boston classical music station WCRB-FM captured the exuberance on audio. The crowd can be heard bursting first into laughter and then rousing applause for the child.
> 
> <snip>


https://www.bostonglobe.com/arts/20...ith-big-wow/saHmWYJ17FpoHweXWZMktJ/story.html

Audio of the incident can be found here:

https://www.classicalwcrb.org/post/do-you-know-wow-child#stream/0


----------



## Vasks

Wonderful story. Glad it was captured on audio. 

And you know the first few times I listened to this work I too felt quite moved by it.


----------



## RockyIII

Priceless! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joe B

Great story!

The first time I listened to Liza Ferschtman's performance of Erich Korngold's "Violin Concerto", I had no idea it was recorded 'live' (not a single sound to give this away). At the end of the performance, a deep voiced man who sounded like he had a front row seat, bellowed out, "YEAH!" Took me by complete surprise.


----------

